# Quiz - Who is behind these eyes ?



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

May I suggest a new quiz?

- Someone shows two eyes, and asks to guess who is behind…

for example :


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

>Felix Mendelssohn<


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

Exact. 

1 point for Opus67


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

more difficult :


----------



## oisfetz (Dec 11, 2006)

Liszt?????


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

hmm... no...


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

That's the wild umbrella-haired Berlioz if I've ever seen him.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

exact!


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

How about this handsome chap?

P.S. I don't know why this 'Attached Images' showed...


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Lisztfreak said:


> P.S. I don't know why this 'Attached Images' showed...


I think that's how TC manages your _attachments_.


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

That's a tough one Lisztfreak... but I did a lot of online research for Elgar's Enigma Variations, so I know it's him. It's just not a famous photo of him.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Assuming he's right...


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm going to say Bartok


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

Here's two...


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Hexameron said:


> I'm going to say Bartok


Yep, Bartok.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Is the one on the left Richard Strauss...I seem to recognize the other, but can't seem to "put a face with a name"


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

Not Strauss... This guy lived much further up North.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

OK, the person on the right is Ferdinand Ries


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Here's a second...


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

Hexameron said:


> Here's two...


Hex,

Is it Grieg, and Liszt?


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

Eric683 said:


> Here's a second...


Is it Dvorak?


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

Eric683 said:


> OK, the person on the right is Ferdinand Ries


Yes it is Herr Ries.


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

ChamberNut said:


> Hex,
> 
> Is it Grieg, and Liszt?


Not Grieg... move further up North East.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Not Dvorak


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

I realize I picked some more obscure composers, so I'll give the hint that the guy on the left was an early 20th century Russian composer and a very close friend of Rachmaninov.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Tchaikovsky...or no he wasnt 20th century...nevermind then.


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

Eric, I can't figure out yours - my first thought was Sibelius, but I doubt that's right.


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

I have one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

ChamberNut said:


> I have one.


Mikhail Ivanovich Glinka?


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

Alnitak said:


> Mikhail Ivanovich Glinka?


Yes indeed! Good work Alnitak


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

I don't think anyone will guess the other of my two. It was Nikolai Medtner (1880-1951)


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

To get the ball rolling on this topic, Ill go ahead and give it...

Ferde Grofé


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

And I thought I picked some obscure composers... Is there a work by Grofé you really like or did you just pick him randomly?


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

This, I think, is an easy one...


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

I like his Grand Canyon Suite...especially _Cloudburst_. If you haven't heard it, check it out!


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

Another one


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

Lisztfreak - Ralph Vaughan Williams

ChamberNut - Wagner.


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

Hexameron said:


> ChamberNut - Wagner.


Yes it is.


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

Here's a few... and see if you can guess the *theme* behind my choices, too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

the last one, Purcell?


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

Not Purcell... Here's a hint: his famous contemporary rival had a great career in England.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

Scarlatti!


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

the first one, Rossini.


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

Sorry Alnitak - I didn't make it clear when I referred to "_*his *_famous contemporary..." I meant the composer represented by the eyes, not Purcell.

I can see how the first one would remind you of Rossini, but this guy was born about 150 years earlier.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Did the men in B&W write works based on themes by the corresponding man in colour?


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

Bouuuuh uhhh


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

opus67 said:


> Did the men in B&W write works based on themes by the corresponding man in colour?


No, sorry... Hmm, I was hoping the bottom two could at least be discerned; they are famous composers, but it's the upper two that will be harder to figure out.

Another hint: they are all acknowledged masters in a type of keyboard genre.


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

*Hexameron:* The second-to-last picture is César Franck, isn't it?
And the last one... J.S. Bach?


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

You got it, Lisztfreak... I hope you don't find the others too challenging.


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

Well, frankly, I do. I really can't guess who would the first two be.


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

And this is -


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

Lisztfreak said:


> And this is -


Is that DeBussy?


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

Mmm, no. But both this man and Debussy lived in Paris (at least most of the time).


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

Is it thus Faure, Lisztfreak?


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

No, I'm afraid not. Another hint - he was not French actually.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

Arthur Honegger?


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

Lisztfreak, was he born in the 20th century?


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

As nobody hasn't found the answer, since you posted it, two days ago, 
I wonder if someone will find this one…


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey, the picture is too small!



Someone give him a harmonica.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

opus67 said:


> Someone give him a harmonica.


have you got the picture?


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Sure, sure. It's J.S. 'I'll be' Bach.


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

No, the man in my picture was born in the 19th century. Come, come, it's not hard at all.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

Frédéric Chopin?


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

Alnitak said:


> Frédéric Chopin?


no, no, they have not the same nose!


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

I don't know Lisztfreak, I'm completely stumped. But for some reason I feel like I've seen this picture before...

Is he German?


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

Hexameron said:


> I feel like I've seen this picture before...


As for me, I feel perfectly relaxed:

aargghhh...







...


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

Well, I don't think anyone will get mine from a few pages back. So here are the two that couldn't be named. You figured out Franck and Bach, but the upper two are the great organist-composers Dietrich Buxtehude and Charles-Marie Widor.

I was hoping once Franck and Bach were named, you could detect an "organ" music theme...


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

Hexameron said:


> I was hoping once Franck and Bach were named, you could detect an "organ" music theme...


It didn't help me much, believe me. I haven't seen a single Buxtehude picture, and just one of Widor, but not _en face_.

Anyway... time to unravel the secret!

It's George Enescu!!!


----------

